# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολ και ψυχικες διαταραχες

## Εύη_

Καλησπερα
Ειμαι νέα στο foroum , απλα ηθελα καπου να μιλησω. Ειμαι σχετικα μικρη σε ηλικια, ξεκινησα φανατικα την καταναλωση αλκοολ οταν σταματησα να μιλαω με τη μητερα μου, η οποια ειναι αλκοολικη, γενικοτερα ομως επινα απο πολυ μικρη. Ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι με μια μονο σκεψη, ποτε και τι θα πιω. Φοβαμαι για το μελλον μου, εχω προσπαθησει να το περιορισω, αλλα τοτε ερχομαι αντιμετωπη με τις κρισεις πανικου που παντα ειχα και με στοιχιωναν. Δεν ειμαι ο εαυτος μου οταν δεν πινω...αυτο με τρομαζει πιο πολυ, δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω. Αντιμετωπιζω σχετικα λιγα χρονια προβληματα με εξαρτησεις, το αναγνωριζω, αλλα δεν κανω κατι για αυτο, διοτι ετσι αντιμετωπισα την αγοραφοβια και τις κρισεισ πανικου...εχω απελπιστει...

----------


## Macgyver

Προσεξε το παααρα πολυ το αλκοολ , ιδιως αν υπαρχει οικογενειακο ιστορικο, προλαβε το τωρα πουναι αρχη , αμα το αρχισεις μικρη , δυσκολα το κοβεις , μιλαω εξ ιδιας πειρας πουμαι μεγαλος , και παλι δυσκολευτηκα τρομερα να το διακοψω , παρα πολυ .....και επινα μονο κρασι , αλλα ποσοτητες ......

----------


## JohnT

Ευη, ο πατερας μου ηταν αλκοολικος. Πεθανε οταν ημουν 15 χρονων. Η κατασταση στο σπιτι μας ηταν τραγικ σε καθημερινη βαση. Προφανως μεγαλωσα με χιλια δυο προβληματα, με αυτοεκτιμηση στα ταρταρα, κοινωνικο αγχος κλπ. Στα 24 μου αρχισαν και τα καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια. Βρηκα διεξοδο στο αλκοολ για να μειωσω το αγχος μου και να μπορω να εχω επικοινωνια (σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο) με τους ανθρωπους γιατι το κοινωνικο μου αγχος ηταν τρομερο. Καθε φορα που επεφτα σε καταθλιψη επεφτα πολυ βαρια και εχανα τη ζωη μου ολοκληρη. Οταν αρχιζα να γινομαι καλυτερα καθε φορα εβλεπα ολο και πιο καθαρα τους λογους που με ριχνουν σε καταθλιψη. Αρχισα να αντιλαμβανομαι οτι λογω του κοινωνικου μου αγχους ενιωθα απιστευτη μοναξια λογω ελειψης σχεσεων και φιλικων και ερωτικων καθως δε μπορουσα να μιλησω σε ανθρωπο. Το πρωτο βημα ηταν λοιπον καταλαβω το λογο που με ριχνει στα ταρταρα. Εκει αρχισα να κανω δειλα βηματα σιγα σιγα ωστε να μειωνω το αγχος μου. Καθε φορα λιγο και πιο ανοιχτος προς τους αλλους. Με αργα βηματα αλλα καθε φορα και ενα παραπανω. Δευτερο επεισοδιο καταθλιψης. Το περανω ολο αυτο παλι. Αρχιζω να γινομαι καλυτερα και αρχιζω να βλεπω τους λογους που με ριχνουν ακομη πιο καθαρα. Αρχιζω να εστιαζω και να αναλυω τον τροπο που μεγαλωσα και τη κατασταση που βιωνα απο παιδι, τη καθημερινοτητα μεσα στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι που με εκανε εναν ανθρωπο αντικοινωνικο, μοναχικο και φοβισμενο για τη ζωη. Αρχιζω να λυνομαι ακομα περισσοτερο, να προσπαθω νπεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι οι φοβιες μου ειναι καποια τειχη που εχω σηκωσει το μυαλο μου αλλα στην ουσια ειναι απλα μικροι φραχτες. Τα βηματα προς τα μπροστα γινονται ολο και γρηγοροτερα, αρχιζω να νιωθω καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου αλλα το αλκοολ το χρειαζομαι ακομα για να λυνομαι. Οπως και στις δυσκολες στιγμες παντα επινα πολυ για να ξεχαστω και αν χαλαρωσω. Το αλκοολ σε καθημερινη βαση αρχιζει να μειωνεται παραμενει πολυ ομως σε κοινωνικες περιπτωσει (οταν βγαινω εξω) για να ειμαι εποικοινωνιακος. Εχω κανει φιλους αλλα νιωθω ενα μεγαλο αισθημα μοναξιας γιατι μου λειπει μια συντροφος. Σε μια στιγμη αναλαμπης γνωριζω καποια και λεω ξεχνα ολα τα κοληματα στο κεφαλι σου και κυνηγησε τη. Το κανω (με βοηθεια απο αλκοολ), ανταποκρινεται, αρχιζουμε να περναμε χρονο μαζι και να μου γεμισει το κενο. Ειμαι σε φαση που εχω κανει φιλους και εχω βρει μια κοπελα και ξαφνικα αυτο ολο με κανει να μη θελω πλεον να πιω, να μη το χω αναγκη. Αρχιζω να βγαινω εξω και να βγαζω ολο το βραδυ με δυο μπυρες και σπιτι ποτο ουτε σταγονα. Μετα απο λιγο καιρο η κοπελα μ αφηνει. Πεφτω παλι σε καταθλιψη γιατι δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μου οτι θα βρω καποια αλλη. Θαυμα ομως! Για πρωτη φορα δε μου ξαναερχεται η αναγκη να πιω για να "ξεχασω" και να "χαλαρωσω". Ουτε σταγονα. Αρχιζω να ψαχνω πιο βαθια μεσα μου γιατι δεν νιωθω δυνατος να βρω καποια αλλη, να ζησω τη ζωη, γιατι δεν ειμαι ανετος να μιλησω σε κοσμο, και απελπιζομαι κλπ κλπ. 

Αντιλαμβανομαι ακομα καλυτερα του λογους που οδηγησαν στον εγκλωβισμο. Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι να παω να μιλησω σε οποιονδηποτε δεν ειναι κατι τρομερο και οτι μπορω να το κανω και αρχιζω να νιωθω παλι αισιοδοξια. Μα πανω απ ολα αρχιζω να αποχομαι τον εαυτο μου και τα ελαττωματα μου και πιο σημαντικο, αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω οτι ΔΕ φταιω εγω. Οτι τα βιωματα και εμπειριες με κανανε ετσι. Δε φταιω εγω. Εχω ενα μηνα που ξεμπλεκω παλι απο τη καταθλιψη. Προσπαθω να ειμαι παλι αισιοδοξος και κανω αρχισω να κανω παλι βηματα μπροστα, πιο μεγαλα αυτη τη φορα. Ειμαι τυχερος γιατι καθε φορα που πεφτω σε καταθλιψη ειναι σαν αν πεφτω στη πιο βαθεια σπηλια του μεσα μου και να πεταω ενα ενα τα σκουπιδια και βγαινω πιο δυνατος.

Ψαξε ποιοι ειναι οι λογοι που σε εμποδισουν να ζησεις κανονικα, ψαξε τι τους δημιουργησαν και ξεκινα να πετας ενα ενα τα σκουπιδια. Και μη ξεχνας οτι ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΕΣΥ. Ειμαι εδω αν θες να συζητησεις γιατι τη κατασταση του αλκοολισμου τη βιωσα απο οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου και ξερω απολυτως γιατι πραγμα μιλαμε.

Να εισαι καλα.

----------

